# Ruf Silberschwingen



## Theopa (24. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerade dabei Ruf für "Vollstrecker" zu farmen und wollte mal fragen ob es bei den Silberschwingen Quests etc. gibt um Ruf zu erhöhen, bin paar stunden am Tag Warsong aber bei so wenigen Wins als Ally auf meinem Pool dauert das etwas sehr lange^^


----------



## Arkoras (24. Januar 2008)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei Ruf für "Vollstrecker" zu farmen und wollte mal fragen ob es bei den Silberschwingen Quests etc. gibt um Ruf zu erhöhen, bin paar stunden am Tag Warsong aber bei so wenigen Wins als Ally auf meinem Pool dauert das etwas sehr lange^^



Ne, gibt es nicht, man kann nur ins BG gehen, nur beim Frostwolfklan/Sturmlanzengarde kann man Quests machen um Ruf zu erhalten.


----------



## Nikolaj91 (24. Januar 2008)

genau, also kannste dich auf dein Glück verlassen oder einfach eine Stamm erstellen
dann sollten die Erfolgschencen höher sein


----------



## Neotrion (24. Januar 2008)

PvP 4ever!!


----------



## Arkoras (24. Januar 2008)

Alles in allem, selbst mit Stammgruppe ist es eins der am schwerst zu erreichenden Ziele in WoW, die BG-Fraktionen sind mit der Brut Nozdormus und dem Syndikat die Fraktionen, bei denen man am schwersten auf "Ehrfürchtig" kommt. Im Alteractal geht das ganze noch sehr einfach, weil man nur die Gegenstände, sprich die Rüstfetzen zum Aufrüsten der Wächtereinheiten bei Schmied Regzar abgeben muss, die Sturmkristalle / Phiolen mit Sturmlanzenblut bei Erzdruiden Renferal / Primalist Thurloga für Ivus / Lohkolar oder das Fleisch / die Medallien bei den Schwadronskommandanten für Luftunterstützung oder das Abgeben von Vorräten aus den beiden Minen beim Rüstmeister. Im Arathibecken gibts pro 100 Verstärkungspunkte +20 Ruf bei den Entweihten / Bund von Arathor, in der Kriegshymnenschlucht für das Erobern der gegnerischen Flagge +35 Ruf, wodurch man extrem oft in die letzten beiden BGs muss, ob man nun eine Stammgruppe hat oder nicht, natürlich geht es schneller wenn man nur gewinnt als wenn man immer verliert.


----------



## Theopa (24. Januar 2008)

Ok dann heißts Warsong/Arathi abfarmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja 1000 Ruf am Tag gehn auch ohne Stamm mit etwas Glück, muss ich eben Geduld haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (25. Januar 2008)

Theopa schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei Ruf für "Vollstrecker" zu farmen und wollte mal fragen ob es bei den Silberschwingen Quests etc. gibt um Ruf zu erhöhen, bin paar stunden am Tag Warsong aber bei so wenigen Wins als Ally auf meinem Pool dauert das etwas sehr lange^^



Eine Aufgabe gibt es in Waldeslied. Dort mußt einen Auftrag annehmen und eine Botschaft überbringen. "Berichte der Nordfront" heisst er. Sind 5 Min. laufen und ist leicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Arkoras (25. Januar 2008)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Eine Aufgabe gibt es in Waldeslied. Dort mußt einen Auftrag annehmen und eine Botschaft überbringen. "Berichte der Nordfront" heisst er. Sind 5 Min. laufen und ist leicht zu schaffen.



Aber ob die Ruf gibt kann ich nicht sagen und selbst wenn kann man die auch nur 1mal machen...


----------



## Mädchenteam (25. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Aber ob die Ruf gibt kann ich nicht sagen und selbst wenn kann man die auch nur 1mal machen...



Doch, gibt Rufpunkte. Aber abhängig vom Level. Stimmt, nur einmal machbar. Doch mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (25. Januar 2008)

ohje...ruf bei warsong und arathi...der horror...
meiner meinung nach unmöglich machbar...die zeit die man dafür braucht ist einfach krank...


----------



## Arkoras (25. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> ohje...ruf bei warsong und arathi...der horror...
> meiner meinung nach unmöglich machbar...die zeit die man dafür braucht ist einfach krank...



Naja, es gibt schon Leute die den Titel haben, ist aber halt ne menge zeitaufwand


----------



## Falkstone (24. Juli 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt schon Leute die den Titel haben, ist aber halt ne menge zeitaufwand





Ich behaupte einfach mal das es für die Leute die den Titel tragen kaum Aufwand bedeutet hat denn:



Bis zu einem gewissen Patch dessen Nummer ich vergessen habe konnte man noch die Marken zur Rufsteigerung nutzen... - seit dem geht das nicht mehr und es ist fast unmöglich den Ruf bei den Silberschwingen und dem Bund von Arathor zu pushen...

Gehen wir mal davon aus das Du ei den Silberschwingen "Freundlich" bist - somit brauchst Du 6k +12k+21k+999= 39999 Ruf


Bei 18 Rufpunkten pro BG müsstest Du also nur 2223x auf das BG...und zwar GEWINNEN...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (3. Mai 2009)

kriegt man wirklich nur 18 Rufpunkte pro BG? ich dachte immer 35 pro flagge also = "nur" noch 533 mal gewinnen o.O


----------

